# Ball python



## heilafreedman25 (6 mo ago)

Hi there everyone my name is Heila and I'm from South Africa, thank you so much for letting me join your community. 
I need some advice I have a ball python for 3 months now, 2 years old , she shedded just before we received her then a month after shedded again but the skin on the neck is still on and half of the head, so not finished yet I've bathed her hoping it would help , but now she is turning darker again to shed again.
Please give some advice 🙏


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

heilafreedman25 said:


> Hi there everyone my name is Heila and I'm from South Africa, thank you so much for letting me join your community.
> I need some advice I have a ball python for 3 months now, 2 years old , she shedded just before we received her then a month after shedded again but the skin on the neck is still on and half of the head, so not finished yet I've bathed her hoping it would help , but now she is turning darker again to shed again.
> Please give some advice 🙏


Details on your husbandry will help as this could be related. Post up a picture to show us how bad the stuck shed is. If it just one layer then soaking in luke (30c) warm water for half an hour, or use a damp moss box (browse / search this sections for methods of assist shedding)

One possibility could be mites - placing the snake in a sterile enclosure (ie paper as a substrate) might show if this is the problem as the mites will clearly be visible.


----------

